# CRP Haying In SW



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This should go under conservation but is of note to pheasant hunters planning a trip to SW ND.

"CRP haying by ranchers is now permitted in 11 SW North Dakota counties, starting now. The counties are Adams, Billings, Bowman, Dunn, Golden Valley, Grant, Hettinger, Mercer, Sioux, Slope, and Stark. All haying must be completed by Sept. 15th. Grazing was previouly approved. This is an emergency provision due to drought and ranchers using it will have a 10% reduction in their CRP payment. The 11 county area has had a 40% reduced rainfall in 2004."


----------

